# Fehlende CD/DVD



## Full Flavor (10 Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab da ein Problem. Bei meinem Umzug hat meine Frau "ausversehen" die Windows 7 DVD weggeschmissen. Wenn ich jetzt eine Neuinstallation machen müsste hätte ich wohl ein richtiges Problem.

Meine Frage:

Gibt es ein BackUp Prog das mir das Windows sichert und ich im Falle eines Virus oder ähnliches (meist nachdem meine Frau dran war) wieder aufspielen kann (ohne original Windows DVD)?

Danke für die Hilfe

Gruß


----------



## marlob (10 Mai 2010)

Acronis True Image oder Norton Ghost


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

kannst Du bei MS bestellen:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/326246/de

... wird ihr natürlich vom Haushaltsgeld abgezogen .


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Mai 2010)

mal "Backup" bei der Suche eingeben. Win7 ist in der Lage, einen Schnappschuss (Image auf DVD) von der Festplatte zu machen. Und einen dazu notwendigen Startdatenträger. Die Kollegen Acronis und Norton haben ausgedient.


----------



## Full Flavor (12 Mai 2010)

> Win7 ist in der Lage, einen Schnappschuss (Image auf DVD) von der  Festplatte zu machen



Und das funkioniert auch wenn man keine DVD mehr hat, sprich einfach platt machen die DVD rein und das Image installiert sich alleine?​


----------

